# Gitesi (Rwanda), all money goes to the "cows for Gitesi" project



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guys so we at CupNorth got involved with Nordic Approach, Workshop, and Coffee Sourcing in a little project that will help a farming community directly in a little project that we called "cows for Gitesi".

The coffee was sold at Cupnorth for £5 a bag (250g) and is currently being sold at £8 in the Workshop website. We have a few bags left and just wondered if anyone wants to buy some great coffee for a great cause at a great price.

I would ask the same £5 per pag + postage (if someone wants to advise me the best way to send I appreciate) a bargain for a Rwandan Cup of Excellence!

all money goes to the farm.

more about the farm/project/coffee on the links above.

The coffee was roasted for filter and those that were at cupnorth and visited the workshop stand can confirm how delicious it is!

I'll need to check how many bags we have left, but if anyone wants some can you just add your name and how many bags you would like.

*for the moderators - I hope this post does not infringe any of the forum rules. Just let me know if it does*


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Riccardo

Is anyone still selling this in Manchester?

Aaron


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

NickdeBug - 2 x 250g please


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Gerrard Burrard 2 x 250g please


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are the notes? Can't see them on the Workshop site


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What are the notes? Can't see them on the Workshop site


Moooooo


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Moooooo


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> Hey Riccardo
> 
> Is anyone still selling this in Manchester?
> 
> Aaron


Aaron, at the moment no. You will have to get it from me (Withington). I work some days at Grindsmith Deansgate so you would be able to collect from there.

R


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What are the notes? Can't see them on the Workshop site


tasting notes = "super delicious, get a bag!"

lol I'm not good enough to attempt it, but I have asked James Bailey to send me theirs, I'll post them here.

Rest assured that the coffee is awesome!

R


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@jeebsy

That's a blast from the past.

My cousin Emma sang the "Woo Woo" bit on Last Train To Transcentral


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> @jeebsy
> 
> That's a blast from the past.
> 
> My cousin Emma sang the "Woo Woo" bit on Last Train To Transcentral


Your godfather playing in ABC is a better claim to fame but you've got quite the musical lineage


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

johnealey 2x250g please if there any left.

many thanks

John


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Your godfather playing in ABC is a better claim to fame but you've got quite the musical lineage


all part lf the same family. Godfather (also cousin) is elder brother to Emma. They have another brother who is a band manager, and another who used to work for a record label but now sells kitchens.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

What have you got left taking the above into account @rmcgandara - I'd certainly take a bag or two if you have enough.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> Aaron, at the moment no. You will have to get it from me (Withington). I work some days at Grindsmith Deansgate so you would be able to collect from there.
> 
> R


Perfect. I am in castlefield. When are you next working?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What are the notes? Can't see them on the Workshop site


 @jeebsy the tasting notes from James Bailey "Look for malt, light caramels, jammy red fruit, a little baking spice"


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> Perfect. I am in castlefield. When are you next working?


 working friday morning until 3:30pm and then saturday afternoon from 3:30 to 8pm.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Right guys, there's plenty of gitesi for every one. Can the ones that want some pm me their address or if you want to collect from me in Manchester.

R


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> working friday morning until 3:30pm and then saturday afternoon from 3:30 to 8pm.


buggar, I am working from home tomorrow.

Are you around in the week? I will take a couple of bags


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I still have some bags left so if anyone is interested ping me and I'll try to post everything tomorrow.

Thanks for your Support!

R


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

pm sent, thanks

John


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rmcgandara said:


> I still have some bags left so if anyone is interested ping me and I'll try to post everything tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your Support!
> 
> R


I have pmed and also meant to ask how you want payment. Bank transfer? PayPal?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Payment can be done via bank transfer or PayPal. I'll send the details over after I post the coffee.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

rmcgandara said:


> I still have some bags left so if anyone is interested ping me and I'll try to post everything tomorrow.
> 
> R


Sent a PM


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a lovely coffee

I am using it as espresso

15g in - 93c for 22 seconds for 30g out

Tastes exactly as described


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn said:


> This is a lovely coffee
> 
> I am using it as espresso
> 
> ...


Quick time


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very, but tastes better than at longer extractions


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Very, but tastes better than at longer extractions


I tend to prefer quick pours myself but seldom that quick


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Guys, beans are on the way to those that asked some.

I still have some bags left so let me know if anyone else fancies it. definitely one of my coffees of the year. it would be a shame to keep it all for myself!










R


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Delicious brew through Kalita this morning. Clean, light body with natural sweetness and distinct citrus notes. Thanks to @rmcgandara for offering this.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine arrived today, many thanks Ricardo.

John


----------

